# Anyone know about Douglas or Tommaso Titanium bikes



## Spanish Climber (Mar 16, 2005)

Does anyone have or ridden a Douglas or Tommaso titanium bike/frames? I have found very little info on either and I'm interested in hearing some feedback on these bikes. I'm looking at both brands. The Tommaso is on Ebay and Douglas is marketed by Colorado Cyclist. Thanks.



SV


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Douglas frames*

Douglas frames (CC house brand) are made by TST in the US. Nice clean workmanship and a great value considering the fork it comes with it.


----------

